# filter for 40G breeder tanks?



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I have one 40 gallon breeder and I was going to go with a Rena/API XP3 for filtration, but right now I currently have a fluval U4 internal filter running on it. It is a double 40Gallon Breeder stand and that got me thinking, might as well run two 40Gallon fry tanks, especially since petco is having the 1$/gallon sale right now.

So here's my problem, the footprint of the stand is pretty much all the space I have so I don't imagine how I would fit two canisters under it. I have a 55 gallon in my room and The 40Gallon Breeder is right against the wall and if I can't move it to the right because it is against my closet wall and I can't move it left because it will obstruct my balcony door :-(.

So should I just settle with one U4 on each one? Any other ideas? Should I just keep one 40 gallon breeder and run dividers on it?. How many sections can I divide my 40 gallon in assuming I have good flow by using eggcrate or that platic mesh canvas material? Assuming 1M:4F of yellow labs, cynatilapia zerbrodies, and P. socolifi.

I can run two U4's on each if that helps any? Or should I just run 1 40 Gallon aquarium? I am just going to be breeding as a hobby and may try to sell some through various outlets but I'll be more than happy if I "break even" if it pays for some maintanence, food and what not. If anyone would have an idea of how many times I can section it off and still allow adequate room for growth, filtration, bio-load etc would be nice. I don't think one 40 gallon breeder will cut it, and plus if I need a hospital tank thier goes 1 40 gallon breeder right there. Or I guess I could get a 20 long as a hospital tank?

Someone give me some input and opinions, would love for someone to set me on the right path lol.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you considered sponge filters? Cheap and not much room is needed for them. I know quite a few breeders that use them exclusively and run them all off a central air pump. Super easy maintenance. I don't have experience sectioning off breeder tanks, so I will let others answer.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Great idea, I have no idea what a sponge filter is but I will definetely look into it. I have read through the forum and have seen people talking about them and I assume they use an airpump, airhose, and a sponge. I will look into how these types of filters work. Great idea, I don't know if this is what I will end up using but I love learning new stuff and experimenting with new stuff. For me setting up the "hardware" and playing with it, um I mean setting it up, is half the fun lol. Thanks for the input. And if anyone has any input/ideas on sponge filters please share .


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Spong filters are quite simple and easy to use. They are great for fry tanks. If this is not for fry i would recommend a hang on back filter such as as the Aquaclear 50 for each tank. This HOB will offer more filter media options and it will allow for less equipment in the tank. I'm not a fan of sponge filters because, to me, they are eye sores in my tank. I mainly have show tanks so that's important to me. With fry tanks that's not really an issue and sponge filters work great for that.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I looked into them and I may run them but I'm undecided. Would it be OK if I only filled each 40 gallon only 3/4 the way? Because it is upstairs and I'd feel more comfortable if they weren't filled to the top. I know this may eliminate HOB filters as a choice.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I run 2 sponge filters in each of my 40 breeders, One on each end. I also keep them bare bottom. But i do put a large rock or two in there to help break line of sight for females.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

philipgonzales3 said:


> I looked into them and I may run them but I'm undecided. Would it be OK if I only filled each 40 gallon only 3/4 the way? Because it is upstairs and I'd feel more comfortable if they weren't filled to the top. I know this may eliminate HOB filters as a choice.


I don't see why filling them 3/4 would be a problem, especially if you use sponge filters.

If you are that worried about weight issues you might want to have a structural engineer come look at your flooring.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

well the way I see it, I have a 55 running parallel with the joists and it's filled to the top with about 125 pound of sand and rock combined so I figure two 40 gallon breeders filled up to 30 gallons each would only be 60 gallons and these aquariums will be running perpendicular to the joists and on an external wall that is brick on the bottom. I will be moving my 55 gallon perpendicular as soon as I get my new stand, which I will be ordering this weekend hopefully. My house was built in 1989. IDK it SHOULD hold lol.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

philipgonzales3 said:


> well the way I see it, I have a 55 running parallel with the joists and it's filled to the top with about 125 pound of sand and rock combined so I figure two 40 gallon breeders filled up to 30 gallons each would only be 60 gallons and these aquariums will be running perpendicular to the joists and on an external wall that is brick on the bottom. I will be moving my 55 gallon perpendicular as soon as I get my new stand, which I will be ordering this weekend hopefully. My house was built in 1989. IDK it SHOULD hold lol.


I'd think it would. It would probably hold two full 40's.


----------



## rfn379 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is underneath the tank inside the stand that you wouldn't be able to fit a canister? I also have a 40 breeder with a Fluval 406 (to keep up with my overstocked tank) inside the cabinet underneath it. And there is plenty of room under there for another one. I am guessing I must have misunderstood something from the OP so please correct me if I am off base here. I have never used the U4 filter but I can't imagine it creates too much flow inside the tank. It may filter out particle waste but you would probably have to add a powerhead or something similar to generate good circulation otherwise you'll end up with a mess of brown algae like I did a little while back before I upgraded my filter and added a Hydor circulation pump. It will become an even bigger issue if you miss a lot of water changes too.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well because of space issues I am trying to "properly" set up two 40 gallon breeders on a double stand. Like one 40 gallon on top and one on bottom. So I would only have like 3 inches under the stand lol. The stand is already against the wall amd if I move it forward it will block my closet entrance. The fluval u4 is rated at 260GPH. I figured 2 filters would be better than one filter and a powerhead/circulation pump because it would be twice the media but then I saw the GPH ratings on the hydor's and now I'm just confused lol. Whay would you recommend?

I may be moving if I get this new job that I have a chance at getting so hppefully I will get the job and run canisters on tanks on seperate stands and probably bigger aquariums as well because I will be rich!!! (Haha compared to what I make now) but let's assume I don't move for now.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is a pic of the output of the U4 on my 55 gallon before I added cichlids. It looks pretty decent for an internal but I guess the flow looks a lot more narrow than the XP4 I have on it now. I also want to add either a u4 or circulation pump to the 55 as well. What model should I get for this if you recommend a circulation pump?


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

Lol this was the first week I had the aquarium so ignore the bottom as that's all I had on hand for substrate at the time lol.


----------



## rfn379 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok so first of all...yeah I totally had the wrong visual of what your setup is like. Clearly 3" of clearance is not enough to fit a big canister...lol. Second...that little filter you got there looks like it pushes far more water than I had anticipated. If you had two of those with an additional powerhead to maintain good circulation that would probably be good enough. Just out of curiosity how much media fits in those filters? I have another tank I think that might be perfect for.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

It holds quiete a bit of media for an internal and quite a low amount of media compared to a canister filter. It holds 100 biomax ceramic things but these are way smaller than the normal canister biomax cylinders. I believe it will hold about 20 regular sized biomax cylinders. It has a sponge on each side and room for poly/carbon combination filter cartridge on each side. I don't run carbon and I was running filter floss cut to size but the filter clogs easily with filter floss.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oqWLdA ... ata_player

I think this guy goes into pretty good detial about it if you are interested.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

spotmonster said:


> I run 2 sponge filters in each of my 40 breeders, One on each end. I also keep them bare bottom. But i do put a large rock or two in there to help break line of sight for females.


What size sponge filters do you use for your breeders cause I'm about to set up 2-40 breeders also and am thinking about using sponge filter and do you just use an air stone?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

ViTxLz said:


> spotmonster said:
> 
> 
> > I run 2 sponge filters in each of my 40 breeders, One on each end. I also keep them bare bottom. But i do put a large rock or two in there to help break line of sight for females.
> ...


I use the Hydro Sponge size 3 or 4, Both work well.

But I plan on making my own sponges out of AC110 filter sponges in the future due to ease of use and better longer lasting foam. Something like in this video, but without all the extra stuff. just a sponge and an intake tube with the airline dropped down the tube. No tile, no caps ect..


----------

